# Grizzly G1023RL Review/Opinion



## ACP

A lot of minor annoyances for 5 stars. A good review though, it really picks out details that one needs to know before buying. Thanks.


----------



## BoardSMITH

Actually, I would have rated it at three but overlooked the rating section.


----------



## MarkShultz

i have this saw. the dust collection is indeed poor. also, the motor is mounted on the outside of the cabinet under the wing. this makes in impossible to add a router table extension unless it is an extra wide extension.


----------



## dnick

You gotta pay attention to those stars. At first look I thought this must be a great saw. I actually looked at the review just to see how great it was. Nice, honest review though, thanks for that.


----------



## Cato

Hose design on that dust shroud must be the problem David.

I have a cab saw that must have a bigger shroud outlet and hose because it pulls virtually everything down and out just using the standard insert that came with the saw.

I am a hobbyist though, so not putting the use on the saw like you do.


----------



## HorizontalMike

deleted double post


----------



## HorizontalMike

Wow… I am sorry to hear about the DC issue. I had thought that was going to be the strong point when I first ordered this saw. After such a long wait on back-order, I switched over to an "In-Stock" G0690 and have been pleased ever since. The DC on the G0690 has worked very well for me and the "large scrap pieces" drop down into a large cavernous base that allows dust to continue while trapping these larger pieces.

You might be right about the G1023RL, "... the elevation and bevel controls are much easier to operate than [the] G0690…" I do find my G0690 a bit tight every so often, but it just seems to be a minor annoyance that occasional shots with the air hose can take care of.

Thanks for the review, as I do find this kind of information truly informative for those in the market for a new TS.


----------



## TimWood

I have the same saw and really like it even with the shortcomings. Keep in mind, I'm coming from an old Craftsman so I'm not as picky as some may be. Having said that I echo the poor dust collection. I occasionally turn on the dust collector, remove the zero clearance insert, and spray air from the top churning it around to remove it. I may look into the modification David spoke of. I never installed my Shop Fox fence but immediately installed my Incra fence system. I love the saw's elevation and bevel controls. They're very smooth and easy to operate even with a little right hand shoulder pain that I often have. It was a pain to cut a beveled angle before but now it's a quick easy switch. I'd definitely buy it again and would give it 4 stars.


----------



## DeDolfan

I've had this saw for about 10 months now and I am totally pleased with it considering what I was using. My biggest problem, or I should say is inconvenience, is the DC which is rather poor. but again it is better than I had with my other system. I would up taking the small hose off the blade shroud as it was just plugging the hose up. So, it is a bit better than it was. Once in awhile, I open the side door up and stick the DC hose inside to get rid of the buildup of dust. At least it keeps most of it contained.

With that said, i have just developed a problem which is probably something simple and stupid but I've just not figured it out yet. Yesterday, I was going to install a new zero clearance throat plate but I found that my blade will not go low enough under the table to allow enough room for the new plate. I use different plates for different blades and I changed one earlier in the week with no problem. i suspected dust or chips jammed in the trunnions, leadscrew, bevel gears, etc. so I totally vacuumed all the dust, used a wired brush on every surface the carriage assembly rides on and use an air hose to dislodge any unseen debris. But the problem has not gone away. I don't know if anyone else has experienced the same proble or not but any and all suggestions are welcome. thanks!


----------



## bluephi1914

would any experienced wood workers on this review consider this an upgrade from the Delta 36-725

http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws/item/36-725-2

This is the model i was actually considering. I feel i need a little more power and better dust collection than the Delta 36-725 was giving me…so I was considering the 1023RL but I'm not sure now.


----------



## BoardSMITH

The Grizzly, even with the design problems, is still head and shoulders better than the Delta. I saw that Delta saw at the local Lowe's and it looked cheap and flimsy, kind of like the DeFault cabinet saw B&D tried to pawn off on the world some years ago. With a few minor tweaks, my 1023 worked very well and gave me a lot of good service, trouble free.

Also, I opened up the duct collection port in the bottom of the saw and connected a 6" pipe to it instead of the 4". The change in dust collection was very impressive and I never had to clean out the bottom of the cabinet again.


----------



## Blackbeered

Can anyone tell me who makes the 3 HP on the G1023s; I believe the G0690 is powered by Leeson.


----------

